# I got an e-mail reply from Dr. Richards of the SA Institute.



## Y(^_^)! (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought the audio therapy series (20 tapes plus a booklet) recently and am currently working on it. Of course, I started to have some rather personal questions about one month's time into the therapy (partly because the series was developed for a broad audience with generalized SA, which means it sometimes may overlook those specific needs that a certain individual might have).

So I e-mailed him about my questions. Then, I got sort of an automatic response stating that he needed to know my name, city/town and e-mail address that I provided as my purchase information when I bought the tapes before he can really "speak" to me. This's so sad because I didn't buy the tapes directly from SAI, mainly because they were not cheap at all, so I happened to have bought a used series from somebody who had finished with it for about half price. That's why I don't have any of those information that he asked for, as I've already lost contact with the guy who sold me the tapes also.

Is there anyone out there who is able to help me out with this, please? I am really desperate, because I feel rather stuck in the middle of this program and I need some help to clear my doubts up so I may continue making progress down this path. This is the right and quick way to overcome SA, I believe this more and more as I listen to his gospels day by day. Hopefully, I'll come back and share my success with everyone here and people will learn from my personal experiences as to how their conditions may be improved as well, so eventually we will all be able to taste the excitement and feel the enjoyment. :cuddle 

Felix 

My contact information: 
Yahoo: silvercanis, MSN/Hotmail: silvercanis, AIM: gincanis
(Please feel free to add me to your messengers if you would like. You may also get in touch with me by e-mailing me at any one of the above addresses or simply by replying to my message on this thread either privately or publicly. Thanks.)


----------



## Hopefulicious (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Felix, I can help you.I've already added you to my buddy list.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: I got an e-mail reply from Dr. Richards of the SA Instit*

i'm also doing the tapes i'm on 13- maybe i can helpt u out.


----------



## Hopefulicious (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweetangel, are you progressing along well? I'm on tape #5 and I think I've learn a lot of things. The tape therapy is having a postive effect in me. I even fell asleep listening to the relaxation tape last night!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

I hear the tapes and his actual courses are excellent, but I so hate this guys hunger for money. As an ex-SA sufferer he knows dam well how rough it is and should be putting this information out there for all to see. Asking you for proof of purchase like that seems like such a sleazy thing to do...
I do hope the tapes help you though... good luck!


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Hopefulicious said:


> Sweetangel, are you progressing along well? I'm on tape #5 and I think I've learn a lot of things. The tape therapy is having a postive effect in me. I even fell asleep listening to the relaxation tape last night!


yeah its helping, that relaxation tape is really good too! its like meditating rly. but my overall general feeling is much more positive and confident since not only did i listen to the tapes but i also put myself in anxiety-provoking situations and tried to overcome them or at least pull through. it feels good to overcome SA and without this CBT it would've been much harder.
so keep doing them and proggressing, its kinda boring but at least i'm developing patience this way too .


----------



## Tessa (Nov 12, 2004)

I thought the tapes has helped me come a long way. I have little to no SA now. I started the tapes a few years ago and WELL never really finished them. I focused on the important tapes like #2-10, because they helped me the most. When I move out later this year to another area that has the Dr. Richards' meetings, I plan on starting over and finishing. Currently, I'm at a very good place. I continue to work on progress and results. The key is to not give up too soon. There is no overnight result until you practice, practice, practice his methods and exercises. I remember putting it off for a month, and I was back to square one. Or putting it off for a year. I own the series for almost 2 years and I use it from time to time. If you don't believe in what you just bought and try it in one month's time, than I'm assuming you don't believe in yourself. I'm positive that you may or will see results. Anything you try takes time to work and practice makes it perfect. This is a daily regimen kind of like brushing your teeth. I recommend finding a support group to join that does the tape series. They're very helpful. I done more with a group than alone. I know it was expensive. I got a discount when I joined a group.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I've done the tapes too (and was lucky enough to attend a self-help group of other people working through the tapes), and they have been a tremendous help. IMHO the tapes are worth every penny.


----------

